# Share what you feed



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I searched for a thread like this but couldn't find one, I'm sure there is so if any one knows the link please post it...

I am wondering what every one feeds, please include what breed your feeding or if they are meat, dairy, or pygmy. The amount, in weight or cups and the frequency, the supplements that your feeding would be nice to


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I have Alpine Dairy Goats. Right now I just have two ten month olds, a doe and a wether.
My doe gets:
2 parts Oats
2 parts calf manna
1 part sweet feed

I'm not going to include sweet feed after I use up this last bag. It might seem bad of me, but I let her eat as much as she wants, since she's picky and will tell me(loudly) that she's done, and she still needs to do quit a bit of growing.... and she should be pregnant too... I feed once a day... usually. 

My wether gets two cups of straight oats. Once a day.

I feed free choice alfalfa pellets and limited grass hay. They do well on it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I raise Kiko meat goats. Each adult goat receives 5-6 (depending on weather, whether they are bred, and how far along) lbs of good grass/alfalfa hay once a day. Lactating does receive 5-6 lbs of straight alfalfa hay once a day. Weaning doelings are started on 2-3 lbs (adjusted up as they grow) of alfalfa hay along with 1 lb of Essential goat grower pellets for 45 days following weaning, wethers are started on 2-3 lbs (adjusted up as they grow) of alfalfa hay along with 1-2 lbs of Essential goat grower pellets until they are shipped. Everything has Essential mineral available 24/7/365. In the event we are running low on hay, I will swap out 2 lbs of hay for 2 lbs of alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

GoatCrazy, are yours in pastures or penned? I put out hay for everyone, but even on e cold days where they don't want to venture from the barn, they don't eat that much hay. They have pasture access. 

I have been feeding one part BOSS, one part Calf manna! and two parts COB (light on the "C"), but am trying to find out where I can get Manna goat feed or ADM for my goats. Mine are all milk breeds. 

They are eating 60/40 alfalfa hay. I replenish as needed.

I am switching from purina minerals to Manna goat minerals. Loose. Bree is a mineral vacuum right now, and so I figure she needs a lower salt mineral.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are penned. The dealer locator on ADM's website is down, but here is their phone number - 866-666-7626. According to Manna Pro's website A&C Feed Company, 721 W 22ND ST
CHEYENNE, WY 82001-3419. Phone: 307-634-7391 is a dealer.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have Nigerian Dwarves; mini dairy goats. Five does, three bucks.

*DOES:*
-_Alfalfa or alfalfa pellets:_ This is their calcium, which is needed for healthy pregnancies and lactation. They are pregnant right now, so they are getting 8 cups of alfalfa pellets split between the five of them, along with a flake or two of alfalfa hay each night. When my alfalfa hay runs out, I'll be upping their pellets to 12 cups to split between the five of them.

-_Grass hay_: They get enough that they leave little scraps in their feeders. Too much, and they won't eat it all. Too little, and the feeders are stripped. You want a little left over. 

-_Minerals:_ Southern States goat mineral, free choice. I've been very happy with it. As with the hay, they get a little more than they will eat, to be sure they have all they need.

-_Grain:_ I mix our own grain. 1/2 whole barley, 1/2 whole oats, and a tiny bit of Safflower oil (going to use Safflower oil to replace the sunflower seeds I've been feeding). I then soak the grain overnight in just a little bit of water, and raw apple cider vinegar. This increases the nutrients and digestibility. My dry does are getting two cups split between the four of them, my milking doe is getting two cups per milking.

-2x a week, they are dewormed with Fir Meadow's GI Soother, and DWorm A combined. They are herbal wormers that are effective, and worms do not grow resistant to.

Other than that, I plan to copper bolus once or twice a year, and give my pregnant does raspberry leaves during the last weeks of pregnancy.

*BUCKS:*
-_Alfalfa pellets:_ To give them enough calcium, as we are in a calcium deficient state, my bucks right now are getting 4 cups of alfalfa pellets in the morning, and four at night, split between the three of them. It also is providing enough protein to get them through rut in good condition.

-_Grass hay:_ Same as the does.

-_Minerals:_ They get Southern States Top Choice minerals, mixed with Manna Pro Minerals, free choice. Manna Pro has a better balance for bucks, but Top Choice has higher copper.

-2x a week, they are dewormed with Fir Meadow's GI Soother, and DWorm A combined. They are herbal wormers that are effective, and worms do not grow resistant to.

Other than that, I plan to copper bolus once or twice a year.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have dairy mixes, but they're small (not quite dwarves, but also not standard sizes either).

my doe in milk gets 1.5cups of oats, 1/2 cup BOSS and 1/2 cup peas, soaked until softened twice a day (at milking). at night she gets about 1.5cups of alfalfa pellets (she wont' eat them morning and night....)

I also have a wether, a dry doe and a buck on loan. they only get a handful of grains and alfalfa here and there (hoof trimming or for treats). 

everyone gets as much jungle as they can manage during the day. 

they'll get a bit of hay in their pens at night, but not a lot (4 goats share about a flake of hay, only when they don't get enough to eat in the jungle).

I have minerals out for them in their pens, and once a week they get Land of Havilah wormer. where I am I copper deficient, and minerals don't have any copper in it, so I try to bolus every 3 months.

I think that covers it....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have Nigerian Dwarf and LaMancha dairy goats..

I too mix my own feed.. 

3parts oats
3 parts barley
2 parts Blue Seal Sunshine Plus (it's like Calf manna)
1 part BOSS
And 9 parts Alfalfa pellets...

I feed a grass mix hay as it's about impossible to find any alfalfa hay that I can afford around here.. But I have started feeding a chopped alfalfa hay in a bag.. I give them (for now) about a half of a 5gal bucket for them to split (7 does) 

Four of my does get 1&1/3 cup of the grain mix with an added cup of alfalfa pellets both AM and PM.. I have a jr Nigie getting 1/4 of the grain mix with a 1/4 alfalfa on top of that... My LaMancha Jr's are getting about 2 cups each of the mix.. 

My bucks are getting about a cup of the grain mix and some of the chopped alfalfa..

I use Blue Seal Min A Mix cow minerals free choice along with baking soda. 

I give copper bolus 2-3 times a year depending on the goat and Bo-Se about 2 times a year.. 

I think I got everything... Lol!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Once I get settled back in and a feed storage area is set up properly (my feed shed was stolen a few months ago before I moved back in), I will be putting my goats on a 20% RB cattle cube. It's alfalfa based and I've generally had success with it before. I may mix some Feathercreek Dairy ration in with it just to get them to eat more, but we'll see when we get there. As for right now, they are on free choice bermuda/rye hay and one bale of Oklahoma native grass hay (guess which one they finally decided they like the best?), plus cedar tree branches and whatever browse they can scrounge. They are on a small 50 'x 50' lot heavy with Johnson grass in the spring and summer and ragweed later in the year.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine get:
300 oats
300 corn
300 alfalfa pellets
100 BOSS
with enough molasses to bind together. I forgot to add the calf manna this time but will be adding 100 calf manna for a total of 1100 pounds.

Lactating does get about 2# a day and the other 15 divide a short 5 gallon bucket. Old horse gets 3# a day and others just enough to learn that coming into corral us a good thing. Everyone gets freechoice grass hay or graze depending on season.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks! I will take a look there. May have to special order it (in that case, murdochs does carry some Manna products too). There is also an ADM dealer in pine, but they don't regularly carry goat feed. I've called ADM to locate other dealers, but they haven't called back.

ETA: manna doesn't do a full out goat feed, so going to have to look at ADM some more. Or a third brand. My only problem mixing grains is that in order to avoid purina foods and sweet feed, I am having to go the COB route, and some bags are low on corn, while others seem to be higher. Plus they always seem to sell out of the non-Purina COB all the time.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh...mine are a mix of full size boer/nubian mixes and ND's. The lactating ones that get the most are the full size that we milk and they only get fed grain on the stand so basically get to eat as much as they want while up there. The ND's that we milk are the same....they get fed on the stand and as much as they want while up there. I don't currently have any bucks on the place. 

I find that it's cheaper for me to have a mill mix and I can buy in bulk. I have to provide the BOSS as they don't carry that, but everything else comes from there. I usually travel about 60 mile round trip once a month and pick up 1000 pounds of goat/horse feed and 500 chicken feed. They put it in a "tote" and we can unload from those into our bins. But....you do have to have a way to unload a 1000 pound tote from your vehicle!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Mine get:
> 300 oats
> 300 corn
> 300 alfalfa pellets
> ...


Is the corn you add ground or whole ?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

yep, ground....sorry. It's kind of like my recipes for everything else...I KNOW what it means. LOL Whole oats and ground/cracked corn


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

How do you store that much feed, is it in bags or barrels ?


Where do you buy BOSS?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I buy the BOSS in 50# bags from Orscheln's...basically the same as TSC. It's in the bird food aisle. You can store the feed in the totes...they are a heavy plastic/canvas bag or put it in trash cans, etc. It's just a little more difficult to get it out, not impossible just more inconvenient. We did learn the hard way that it can't be stored outside...when the sun warms the bag it creates condensation and will mold the feed. :sad: Expensive lesson learned....made me so darned mad cause everyone kept saying "just feed it to the goats, it won't hurt them" grrr... If you can get the bag inside somewhere tho, it doesn't seem to affect the quality regardless of temps....just something about the sun I guess. We have a couple big wooden boxes we store it in. I'll go get a couple pics in a minute for you if you want.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah I would like to see a picture of the box (

I am thinking of mixing my own feed, I don't think I will put molasses in it though.. I am worried about it molding in a trash can or barrel ?... 


Thanks every one for posting what you feed... I am surprised by the amount of alfalfa pellets that are fed, my goats hate them in large amounts, anything more than 1 cup per goat and they won't eat the feed as well as with out them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I used to feed a sweet feed. I never had a problem with it molding in a Rubbermaid trash can... 

My guys used to be picky about alfalfa too.. The are much better now though  takes time I guess


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Can some one post a link to BOSS I looked on TSC rural king and Orscheln and can't find it! 

I know feel really stupid, I just figured out that BOSS is black oil sunflower seeds hahahaha


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Where do you guys buy Ammonium Chloride for bucks ?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, I think this is the bag I buy...guess it's only 40 pounds. LOL

http://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/black-oil-bird-seed-40-lb/ctl16754/cp57943/si6416081/cl1/

I'll have to get a pic of the boxes tomorrow. We've also kept the feed mix in trash cans and never had it mold....unless it was left outside where the sun could get to it. :shrug: And I can remember asking exactly what the heck BOSS was LOL Felt pretty stupid when I found out. I'd been feeding it all along too!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have dairy does...
they get 24/7 free choice....manna pro loose minerals and hay (hay is timothy,brome,orchard and clover)

When in the last 2 months of pregnancy, they start getting 2 parts alfalfa pellets, 1 part sweet feed.

By the time my nubian girl is in full swing milking she is up to 12 cups of this a day.She gets 1/2 at each milking.


The boys get....24/7 loose minerals, and 24/7 hay (same as the girls)
They only get a handful of grain in the spring/summer/fall as a treat...maybe 1/2 a cup each?

All season they have browse, until late fall....then once the pines I can reach are snowed in,they have to wait til spring.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I raise cashmeres. We combined with another producer after the fire this summer so we have a large operation now (around 100 total)

Does:
During the summer they have Free reign on about 75 or so acres. Free feed loose goat mineral from Kent, free fees baking soda. And lots of cold clean water. Our tanks get dumped and thoroughly cleaned once a week or so. Our tanks look brand new. No algae. 

During winter does have free feed of grass hay. For 80 does we set out about 4 big round bales. We get our hay for free. Good quality horse hay. In addition we offer free choice protein tubs. 

Pregnant does get Noble Goat during the last trimester and when they're lactating. Twice a day. 

Bucks:

Our 5 bucks have reign over the other 75 acres during the summer. Same minerals and baking soda and such. They have a water trough but hardly ever use it because we have two natural streams that run through their pastures. 

Dying winter they get 1 big round bale, protein tubs and mineral and baking soda. No grain unless it's sub zero. 

And we don't keep wethers.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

fiberchick04 said:


> I raise cashmeres. We combined with another producer after the fire this summer so we have a large operation now (around 100 total)
> 
> Does:
> During the summer they have Free reign on about 75 or so acres. Free feed loose goat mineral from Kent, free fees baking soda. And lots of cold clean water. Our tanks get dumped and thoroughly cleaned once a week or so. Our tanks look brand new. No algae.
> ...


75 acres for 5 bucks! That is awesome! I wish I could have that kind of acreage for my goaties  I am guessing you run lgd's on such a large pasture ?

My grandpa used to feed protein tubs now that I think about it.. I think I may add a couple, do you have any brand suggestions ?

I love seeing what every one feeds and learning from them. This site is such a great thing for those of us who don't have lots of experience ! Thanks to every one who has posted


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

kramsay said:


> Yeah I would like to see a picture of the box.



















And...the tote it comes in


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

fiberchick04 said:


> During winter does have free feed of grass hay. For 80 does we set out about 4 big round bales. We get our hay for free. Good quality horse hay.


:shock::-o You get your hay for _free_??


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I feed my Nigerian Dwarf does and Mini Nubian does a mixture that I swear by. 

I equally mix 

ADM Dairy Goat Power 16 
Black oil sunflower seeds
beet pulp shreds
STANDLEE (I will only use Standlee) Alflafa pellets.

The poor poor bucks get Purina Noble Goat. SOOOOO sad. I dont like it, but they do fine on it.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

kramsay said:


> Where do you guys buy Ammonium Chloride for bucks ?


You can buy that at Jeffers Pet. MannaPro loose minerals contains AC as well.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> I feed my Nigerian Dwarf does and Mini Nubian does a mixture that I swear by.
> 
> I equally mix
> 
> ...


What makes you use Purina for the bucks if you feed ADM to the does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What makes you use Purina for the bucks if you feed ADM to the does?


Was just going to ask that


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> What makes you use Purina for the bucks if you feed ADM to the does?


There is no meat goat feeds, that aren't medicated. The only low protein feeds we can get here is sweet feed. And that isnt very good for bucks.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

How old are your bucks, Cade?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> How old are your bucks, Cade?[/QUOTE
> 
> Bandit and Beaudroux will be 3. Blaze and Buster will be a year old in the spring.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok, goats usually reach maturity at around 3 years. I (not everybody, but I) don't feed grain to bucks over 3 (Except for when they're in rut.). I feed foods to maintain their condition though. :wink: This is just my opinion. :wink: :smile: I by no means am trying to get you to change your feeding; just sharing what I do. :wink: :smile:

What don't you like about Purina? I haven't even looked into the feed, so I if it's an obvious fact please enlighten me. :smile:


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

kramsay said:


> 75 acres for 5 bucks! That is awesome! I wish I could have that kind of acreage for my goaties  I am guessing you run lgd's on such a large pasture ? My grandpa used to feed protein tubs now that I think about it.. I think I may add a couple, do you have any brand suggestions ? I love seeing what every one feeds and learning from them. This site is such a great thing for those of us who don't have lots of experience ! Thanks to every one who has posted


Yes, we runs LGDs in both pastures.

We use vitalix protein tubs.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> :shock::-o You get your hay for free??


Yea, we lease out a section of land and the deal is, instead of money our neighbor hats our fields and we have first choice at hay and we reserve bails for the winter and he puts it up for us.

He can sell what we don't use. It's a pretty good deal.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Ok, goats usually reach maturity at around 3 years. I (not everybody, but I) don't feed grain to bucks over 3 (Except for when they're in rut.). I feed foods to maintain their condition though. :wink: This is just my opinion. :wink: :smile: I by no means am trying to get you to change your feeding; just sharing what I do. :wink: :smile:
> 
> What don't you like about Purina? I haven't even looked into the feed, so I if it's an obvious fact please enlighten me. :smile:


I don't feed them very much at all. Just about a cup to spilt between the bigger boys. And a cup for the younger guys. I just give them that to keep them coming to us for trimmings, wormings, etc etc.

I just don't like Purina's ingredients. And, they change the ingredients so much, I don't want my animals getting stomach problems. Purina would be in trouble. Just kidding. Lol. That's just my personal thing, some people love Purina, I would just rather have ADM. Again, that's just me.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My Boers and a few dairy get weeds,brush grass what ever grows out and about and a little grain at night to bring them in during summer and fall. My dad decided he is a farmer so is growing hay so I have to pen them up during the winter now . All open dry does get oat hay. Bred and nursing get alfalfa hay and I was feeding wet cob grain but changed to this stock grower cattle feed. Everyone except does on their last month of being bred get protein tubs and I'm changing things up with the kids this year. What I started doing with the three kids I have is 4 scoops noble goat medicated and a scoop of calf manna and a scoop of boss and grind it up. No clue how much they eat because I just keep filling their feeder up in their creep feeder. I also bought a ruminesin (so check) block today to see how that goes. I had cocci in my kids last year so gonna see if this feeding and the block works out. And everyone get free choice minerals and baking soda.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> I don't feed them very much at all. Just about a cup to spilt between the bigger boys. And a cup for the younger guys. I just give them that to keep them coming to us for trimmings, wormings, etc etc.
> 
> I just don't like Purina's ingredients. And, they change the ingredients so much, I don't want my animals getting stomach problems. Purina would be in trouble. Just kidding. Lol. That's just my personal thing, some people love Purina, I would just rather have ADM. Again, that's just me.


They get alfalfa pellets (or hay) to equal out the Ca ratio, right?

Ok, now I know! LOL :smile: :thumbup:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> They get alfalfa pellets (or hay) to equal out the Ca ratio, right?
> 
> Ok, now I know! LOL :smile: :thumbup:


They get free choice hay. No alfalfa pellets though.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Is it grass or alfalfa hay? What's the Ca ratio of their minerals? Sorry for all the questions. :smile:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Is it grass or alfalfa hay? What's the Ca ratio of their minerals? Sorry for all the questions. :smile:


Grass hay. 2:1 Ca ratio in minerals. They get MannaPro loose minerals


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

fiberchick04 said:


> Yea, we lease out a section of land and the deal is, instead of money our neighbor hats our fields and we have first choice at hay and we reserve bails for the winter and he puts it up for us.
> 
> He can sell what we don't use. It's a pretty good deal.


Nice!!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

fiberchick04 said:


> I raise cashmeres. We combined with another producer after the fire this summer so we have a large operation now (around 100 total)
> 
> Does:
> During the summer they have Free reign on about 75 or so acres. Free feed loose goat mineral from Kent, free fees baking soda. And lots of cold clean water. Our tanks get dumped and thoroughly cleaned once a week or so. Our tanks look brand new. No algae.
> ...


What kind of round bale feeders do you use ?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

fiberchick04 said:


> Yea, we lease out a section of land and the deal is, instead of money our neighbor hats our fields and we have first choice at hay and we reserve bails for the winter and he puts it up for us.
> 
> He can sell what we don't use. It's a pretty good deal.


My dad has a deal like this with a farmer for corn.. They put corn or soybeans in our field and we get corn I *think* it is 25% of the yield. We raise beef steers and have never used more then what we are "allowed" so it works out pretty good


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I love the barter system!! We use it as much as we possibly can.


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

I feed brewers grain I get for free well I drive to pick it up all goats get it 40 does 3 bucks don't weigh mix three scoups sweet feed and fill a five gallon bucket with brewers did not eat it great at first but now go nuts for it grass mix round bail free choice at birth locked up with kids fed sweet feed twice a day and good hay twice a day bag loose mineral free choice


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm new to goats and goathiker was kind enough to help me figure out a mix for my two FF pregnant 9 month old girls. One is a mini mancha and the other is lamancha/nubian. I free feed alfalfa hay and bermuda hay in seperate feeders. free access to 16.8 meat maker minerals, kelp and baking soda. I'm training them to the milking stand so morning and night they get their grain there. I mix my own grain using a 1lb. coffee can :/ all organic/non gmo. 3 cans oats, 3 cans barley, 1 can whole peas, 1 can BOSS. I also split an ounce measuring cup between the two of them of flax seed. Right now the mini is getting 1/4 cup of the mix morning and night plus the flax. The bigger doeling is getting 1/2 cup morning and a cup at night. She's not the easiest of keepers. When they hit 3 months pregnant I'll decrease their grain to 1/4 a day and then gradually increase again after their fourth month until their kid(s) are here and their milking. At that time I haven't a clue how much grain to give them! LOL We shall see..


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

kramsay said:


> What kind of round bale feeders do you use ?


We use sydell's round bale feeder. Lots of waste but works out as bedding and keeps the lgd warm. If you're buying hay, I wouldn't recommend this type of feeder.


----------



## KelliLSG (Jan 11, 2014)

Boer goats with a few dairy does. Expecting does can still graze what is left but we also suppliment alfalfa hay and protein tubs. We feed our does that are nursing kids a 16% calf pellet, alfalfa and sweetlix meat maker tubs. While breeding we like to run them in the pasture and let them have what ever is green. This year we have been feeding wheat hay and a little bit of alfalfa for the added protein. Our bucks while not out working are fed Honor show chow for goats at the rate of 3 pounds morning and night for each buck. Everything has some form of mineral.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

KelliLSG said:


> Boer goats with a few dairy does. Expecting does can still graze what is left but we also suppliment alfalfa hay and protein tubs. We feed our does that are nursing kids a 16% calf pellet, alfalfa and sweetlix meat maker tubs. While breeding we like to run them in the pasture and let them have what ever is green. This year we have been feeding wheat hay and a little bit of alfalfa for the added protein. Our bucks while not out working are fed Honor show chow for goats at the rate of 3 pounds morning and night for each buck. Everything has some form of mineral.


Do you give them any loose minerals?


----------



## KelliLSG (Jan 11, 2014)

No loose minerals while I provide the protein tubs. The tubs have minerals in them.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

KelliLSG said:


> No loose minerals while I provide the protein tubs. The tubs have minerals in them.


They need loose minerals. They cannot lick what they need out of the tubs. Their tounges are soft, so they have a hard time licking it. They arent like cows that have tounges like sandpaper.

I would highly recommend you get some loose minerals.

What breeds of dairy goats do you have?


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I have Nubians and I feed them:

3 parts whole oats
3 parts rolled barley
1 part BOSS
1 part wheat bran

The milkers get 3 quarts daily, and the other does get about 1 1/4 quarts a day. They all get free choice alfalfa hay and I top dress their food with their minerals. They also have a pasture to munch on all day but they don't eat much of it. We take them out to the woods for a hour every day so they can eat all they can out there. We have never had a problem with worms (knock on wood) but we used to give them herbal wormer just to be safe, and I recently switched then over to diatomaceous earth for parasites now. We aren't low on selenium so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

fishin816 said:


> They need loose minerals. They cannot lick what they need out of the tubs. Their tounges are soft, so they have a hard time licking it. They arent like cows that have tounges like sandpaper.
> 
> I would highly recommend you get some loose minerals.
> 
> What breeds of dairy goats do you have?


I would recommend Sweetlix or MannaPro LOOSE minerals. These are some very good minerals.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

I have 8 nigerian dwarves and do milk them. 
I feed a locally milled feed that I get at our co-op. The does get the generic goat feed and the bucks and wethers get the medicated kind (rumensin) because it has ammonium chloride added and isn't a sweet feed. I used to just feed hay to the boys but there's a still-growing buckling in with them, plus I underestimated how scraggly my buck would get during rut even though he only serviced 3 does. 
Everybody gets mixed grass hay twice a day (enough that there's a little left over) and loose minerals daily. The does get alfalfa pellets too. 
I would love to mix my own grain but it's just one of those things that I have to settle for good enough for now and give myself some grace!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

1.5 pounds of Standlee alfalfa cubes, broken. (morning/Winter*)
(for milking doe adding a mid-day feeding too of alfalfa cubes)
1-1.5 pound of Dumour goat pellets with 1 cup of sweet feed (evening)
1 tsp. Molly's herbal Dietary Supplement (in evening food)
(for doe 6 weeks from due date add Preg tonic)

free choice: Hay, Pasture/Browse, Minerals (we have loose and recently added a block), Baking Soda and water. 
*In the summer I did not feed the alfalfa cubes.

I was thinking of switching to mixing my own from 'scratch' so I'm anxious to review all the mixes.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

KelliLSG said:


> No loose minerals while I provide the protein tubs. The tubs have minerals in them.


Kelli, I'm not trying to tell you your business, but they really do need loose mineral in addition to the protein tubs. I've put out protein tubs a number of years, and my girls still hit the mineral feeders on a regular basis.


----------



## KelliLSG (Jan 11, 2014)

The packaging on the tubs say "while providing the tubs do not also offer other types of mineral". I alternate from loose to tubs depending the situation and what else they are being fed. The tubs are not too hard for them to consume and they love them! Given the other feed and hay, I feel confident that they are getting what they need to be healthy. Besides everybody has their own way of doing things and I do what I feel is best. I am always reading and learning about new products that may be a better option. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

KelliLSG said:


> The packaging on the tubs say "while providing the tubs do not also offer other types of mineral". I alternate from loose to tubs depending the situation and what else they are being fed. The tubs are not too hard for them to consume and they love them! Given the other feed and hay, I feel confident that they are getting what they need to be healthy. Besides everybody has their own way of doing things and I do what I feel is best. I am always reading and learning about new products that may be a better option. Thanks for your opinions.


If that works for you then keep on trudging with it.

But what is the copper content in the tubs?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> If that works for you then keep on trudging with it.
> 
> But what is the copper content in the tubs?


Also, if you could post a link to a guaranteed analysis for the tubs. I'm not going to critique your methods; I'm just interested myself. :wink: :smile:


----------



## KelliLSG (Jan 11, 2014)

Http://www.sweetlix.com/products/C14A34/meat-maker-products.aspx the tubs are a poured roughage balancer made for goats. Yes they also have a loose mineral as well. Copper Min 300ppm and a max of 350ppm. 16% protein minimum. Labeling says it may also help to prevent pregnancy toxemia in those does that are more susceptible. I have never had a problem with pregnancy toxemia, maybe they do help. Typically I offer them when my does are heavy bred and on free choice hay.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

KelliLSG said:


> Http://www.sweetlix.com/products/C14A34/meat-maker-products.aspx the tubs are a poured roughage balancer made for goats. Yes they also have a loose mineral as well. Copper Min 300ppm and a max of 350ppm. 16% protein minimum. Labeling says it may also help to prevent pregnancy toxemia in those does that are more susceptible. I have never had a problem with pregnancy toxemia, maybe they do help. Typically I offer them when my does are heavy bred and on free choice hay.


They need at least 1500ppm copper. Its so essential to them. I really REALLY think you need loose minerals.

Are any of your goats hair growing little red hairs on their fur? Or fur getting rough? These are signs of copper defenciny. You need a loose mineral if this is the case.

I use a mainly Cargill Onyx Right Now. Its a cow mineral. It has 2500ppm. My herd shows no signs of copper defecincy. Sometimes i use MannaPro. Both are really good minerals.

If you like the Sweetlix tubs, you will really like their loose mineral. I would highly recommend Onyx, Sweetlix, or MannaPro.

I assure you, I am trying to help your herd. They really need loose minerals.

Cade


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I am currently feeding my ND's

1 part BOSS
1 part Beet pulp
2 parts all stock
2 part alfalfa pellets

I am hoping to start mixing my own grain but am so confused on where to start!

They get free choice loose minerals,
Kelp, and all the grass hay that they can eat!


----------



## KelliLSG (Jan 11, 2014)

Never once did I say that I NEVER offered loose minerals. The original
question/statement "share what you are feeding". Currently today and for the last two weeks my goats have had a poured meat maker tub. Guess what they were given for the 10 months since the last protein tub, loose minerals. They are not showing signs of a deficiency. Let me repeat myself once again, my goats are offered loose minerals most of the year but occasionally I do change it up just a bit and offer a protein tub. Hope that helps to clear things up.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

KelliLSG said:


> Never once did I say that I NEVER offered loose minerals. The original
> question/statement "share what you are feeding". Currently today and for the last two weeks my goats have had a poured meat maker tub. Guess what they were given for the 10 months since the last protein tub, loose minerals. They are not showing signs of a deficiency. Let me repeat myself once again, my goats are offered loose minerals most of the year but occasionally I do change it up just a bit and offer a protein tub. Hope that helps to clear things up.


Oh ok. Sorry I got all flustered about it. Lol. Me and goats and loose minerals. That makes me feel better.


----------

